

Nokia giving developers free E7 and Nokia WP7 handsets - gspyrou
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/18/nokia-giving-developers-free-e7-and-nokia-wp7-device-when-availa/

======
tomjen3
Definitely a smart move. The reason ios is so popular in the valley is likely
that that is what the geeks got their hands on first.

~~~
greattypo
Why is this getting downvoted? Just curious.

~~~
rimantas
Either because someone is not getting sarcasm, or because it is not sarcasm
after all…

~~~
simonsarris
I didn't even think of that.

To be honest I would much rather have it be a sincere (but perhaps incorrect)
observation than a sarcastic remark.

I would never down-vote someone's sincere gander, no matter how misguided.
Sarcasm on the other hand is mockery or contempt in the guise of cheap humor
and I don't think we need more of that.

------
recoiledsnake
"Developers, Developers, Developers" ?

~~~
simonsarris
<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/default>

I like how they have embraced that saying.

